# Outcast Blue Marlin Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Th Outcast Blue Marlin Classic is coming up July 23-27. The captain,s meeting will be Wednesday July 23rd at 6:30. The boats may leave at 5:00pm on Thursday the 24th. The fishing will begin at 5:00pm on the 24th and will continue through Saturday the 26th and you must be in line to wegh-in by 9:00pm on the 26th. The scales will be open from 4pm-9pm on both Friday and Saturday the 25th and 26th. The awards banquet will be held at 10:00am on the 27th. All the banquets and the weigh in will all be held at Zeke's Marina in Orange Beach. We will also be offering the MILLION DOLLARS for breaking the AQlabama state record for Blue Marlin of 779.5 lbs. We will look forward to seeing you there. Who is in?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many boats have pre registered?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I would imagine we are required to leave from an Alabama pass to be eligible for the mill..??

We are in....damn the fuel bladder...full speed ahead!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *DISANTO (7/8/2008)*I would imagine we are required to leave from an Alabama pass to be eligible for the mill..??
> 
> We are in....damn the fuel bladder...full speed ahead!






> *DISANTO (7/8/2008)*I would imagine we are required to leave from an Alabama pass to be eligible for the mill..??
> 
> We are in....damn the fuel bladder...full speed ahead!


I'd like to, but with water where it is and fuel where it is it requires some mathematical analysis.

What are the guarantees and where does the money flow if no blue marlin are weighed?

As a member of PBGFC, I intend to push our club to stop the BS about paying meat fish instead of tag and release if no fish are weighed and would like to see the tourneys do this or at least pay Swordfish.

It's a Blue Marlin tournament so I think a Blue Marlin should win over any tuna. Time or even splits would be fine. Anyway, if 3rd place in any division will pay the costs, I'm in.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

You must leave from an Alabama pass to qualify for the million dollars. This tournament is like most of them and the boats don't register until the last minute. Hal I would love to definitely say that third place in any division would pay you enough to come out ahead but I can' t do that. I hope you will still fish the tournament because if everyone entered that said they would like to then there would be no problem coming out ahead with the third place fish. Thanks.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

THanks Tommy. We'll be watching the weather and the water like everyone else. Looks like water is getting better so that should encourage the boats!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn.....looks like I'll have to sit this one outAGAIN!

Sorry guys, work is taking me to Tampa that weekend. Good luck to all that fish. I'm sure the outcast team will put on one hell of a tourney!


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

we are fishing on fully involved


----------

